# Pasty butt



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

I have chicks with pasty butt, they are 3 days old. I have been cleaning then regularly. There is one that looks like the bum is sore. There is a redish looking thing that protrudes out... Can't tell if is part of the chick or something I should be worried about. My other chicks never had pasty butt, this is my first experience with it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just keep washing it with warm water or if it gets bad you can pull or clip the fuzz around the butt to stop it from sticking.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

That is what I have been doing, but I'm just concerned about the red thing protruding (not sure it is is the private parts) or if it is an irritation.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If they continue to stay pasty, then you are keeping them either too cool or too warm. I think it is too cool, but not sure. If they huddle together under the light, then it is too cool, or if they are in the far corners away from the light, then it is too warm. I would keep the one separate, so the others won't start to peck at the red area until it heals. Clip the fuzz, or put vaseline or mineral oil around the vents to keep poo from sticking.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

What they said ...


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you! I will try all that!


----------

